# I Am New........



## FirstTimer (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey everyone!!! Bought my first Travel Trailor (301qb) and love it so far. If you have anything to share for a first timer...Please share!!

My name is Tom (FirstTimer). I hope I get to know folks here and someday meet ya'll on a camp site.


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers. I lived many years in Tennessee up in Clarksville when I was stationed at Ft Campbell. Lot of great information on this site, and you will learn a lot form the members here. Hope you and the family have a great time camping.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

FirstTimer said:


> Hey everyone!!! Bought my first Travel Trailor (301qb) and love it so far. If you have anything to share for a first timer...Please share!!
> 
> My name is Tom (FirstTimer). I hope I get to know folks here and someday meet ya'll on a camp site.


Hi Tom, 
My wife and I are approaching two years as trailer campers. Tremendous amounts of advice and information has come from this forum, YouTube, and other online columns. I enjoy sharing our experiences on this forum in hopes that others can take advantage. 
Happy and safe trails,
Dave


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy this site and happy camping!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on the new Outback! We're in our second season with our 301BQ. Great bunkhouse floor plan!

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome....glad you found us!


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to the group!

If you got questions this site has answers.

Happy camping!!!!

David


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Congrats on your new Outback!


----------

